# Humorous eBay Listing of the Day



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I got a kick out of this one. And the guy has a 100% positive feedback rating!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

well. considering you'd have to make a sale to be able to receive feedback it actually kinda makes sense


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

He's real proud of that plane.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I put in an offer for the 12.95 that is listed on the box!


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

I think it's funny there's an offer, did someone offer him $900? Or did someone offer him $20 just to spite him? LOL


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Crashn: Yeah, you'd think that might be a giveaway as to its actual value.

And for $1,000 you'd think he could throw in free shipping!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Charlie, he's practically giving the plane away at $1000, so he's got to make a profit on it SOMEHOW.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharon: Yeah… I hate those guys who sell at cost and then try to rip you off on the shipping.


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

The real funny part is, it says mint condition, and it is out-of-the-box but it also says condition used in the description


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

BTW, if anyone is interested, I've got a #5 I'd be willing to sell and will beat his price - I'm offering mine for $999 + FREE shipping


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

I offered him 15.00, he countered with 999.00.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I offered $12.96.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

He could be telling the truth about it being Grandpa's plane. (If Grandpa bought it at a flea market last week for $12.95)


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Sheesh a guy cant make 7,722% profit any more. Whats this world coming to?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

it sure is purdy, just not $1000 purdy. Maybe if it was a pre lateral in that shape!!


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I offered him a whole 13.00 dollars..lol….20$ on shipping is a little extreme since that can fit into a flat rate box. When I ebay stuff I typically charge 12$ but I have been getting stung on postage rates lately.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

5 offers now, LOL, you guys are a$$-holes : )


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

It would be sufficiently absurd if it were a mint example (of a very common model) from the heyday of plane-making, but it's not only a very late-model plane, but a UK-manufactured one as well !


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

BUT WAIT….........................If you buy right now, he'll double the order and you just pay the additional shipping and handling! But hurry, this offer is only good for the next 15 callers.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In all fairness, I guess it is* possible *that the guy thinks he found a 100-year-old plane in totally unused condition. Not likely, but possible.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think all you guys are completely overlooking the fact that the plane will take your breathe away….or at least it did his.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It must be true, Fred. He obviously had not been breathing for quite some time to come up with a price like that!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Some sellers use auto-listing software. I suspect he's unintentionally
added a zero to the price.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Original-Box-Stanley-No-45-Combination-Plane-Cutter-Set-MINT-UNUSED-/221174363134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337f04f3fe

Also for 1 grand we have a mint Stanley 45 with cutters.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Same seller…is there something in the air around Birmingham???


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I often watch these listing to see if they sell. I've been watching this for probably a year now. I have one, and would easily part with it for far less.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

same guy ebay sale 221174363134 again for $1000

Ambition, its what built America, and oh boy is this guy is ambitious


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I think his positive feedback is 100% his own.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

In reality, if this plane was 12.50 brand new in 1960, that would cost about 100.00 in today's money. I'm sure this is worth something to someone, just not 1000.00.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow the price took my breath away. Alistair


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I dont know e-bay well enough…and I dont know planes…but out of curiosity how much is this plan worth?

$15? 30? 50?


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Wow, ebay and Craigslist never ceases to amaze


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

NOBODY can be this stupid. This guy MUST be on drugs


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Matt: You can actually buy one of these brand new for $85. But most guys agree that a pre-WWII American-made version, which you can buy all day on eBay for $30, is a much better plane.

Now if this was an uncirculated, mint-condition, still-in-the-box, 100-year-old, USA-made Stanley Bailey plane, you might find a collector willing to pay $1,000 for it.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

This guy is out his mind, I've agree with Charlie a 100-year old USA made Stanley Bailey in mint condition it might run for a $1000 bucks.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dang, Charlie, I wished I had seen that. I could have put that up on my mantle as a cherished conversation piece. That would have been a once in a lifetime shot at the ultimate Stanley #5. ;-|

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This guy might be interested. Get a load of his lifetime collection. He's right here in Georgia.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

okay…thanks Charlie…wow…planes are another world that someday I would like to learn more about…

either way a curious ebay posting…so either he does not know what he has--OR--he is trying to take advantage of people who dont know…


----------



## msmith1199 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have to think that he's assuming it's a collectors item and is selling it for somebody to put on a display shelf and not to use. Is it collectors item? I have no idea, I just know I don't collect old planes. One thing I do know is you never know what will sell on Ebay and at what price.  Burn a piece of toast and get an image of Jesus on it and you can sell it for $100k. So who knows.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

As stated above, I would bet there are collectors out there who would pay that money for that plane. For all of us who USE their planes, this is not a smart way to spend money. #5s are a dime a dozen in user condition.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Not bad Charlie, especially when you see this guy-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140912246165?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Dang! Only one? I wanted two.
Bill


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lew: That must be some wrench!!!

Paratrooper34: Whether you are a collector or not, the fact of the matter is that the plane for sale is *NOT* a collector's item. He either thinks it is, or is trying to take advantage of someone who might not know any better.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL…Lew what do you think the whole lathe would cost if the wrench is $521???? Yikes…


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

anyone who robs you that bad ought to include free shipping ,not rob you of another 20 bucks!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Guys, 
Look at this plane
Might be something vauluable, but theres still $45 ECONOMY shipping? Thats a bit expensive for $3500


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow on the wrench. Mine cost 250.00 but at least mine included a free lathe and a few chisels, along with a bunch of other accessories.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I offered the guy $1. He countered with $999…I guess I'm not going to be able to afford this plane…


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Charlie, to state it is not a collector's item is incorrect. Do you know if there are or are not people out there who collect #5 planes in an unused condition? I do not know that answer. But if there are, that #5 would be an item that would interest them. The price set on that item may seem unreasonable to you, but to those who may be collectors of those planes, it could be attractive. People collect all kinds of items. Just because something does not meet your standard or mainstream's standard of "collectible", damn sure doesn't mean there isn't someone out there who may consider that something to be of value.

I know people who collect things that have zero value to me. Me, I collect money from countries I have visited around the world. Their value to anyone else is no more than the exchange rate of the day. But to me, they are valuable. I am willing to bet we all know someone that collects items that have no value to us. And if you recheck my post, I did not say it was collectors item. So thanks for calling me out on it just the same.


----------



## jPell (Feb 5, 2011)

But it's 'MINT'!!! Anything MINT has to be worth at least a grand shouldn't it?? I saw this last night and had to scratch my head a little. Plus it's made in England which doesn't seem to fetch the prices the USA made planes do from what I've seen.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, I didn't mean to call you out in any way. I'm sorry if it came out sounding like that. I just thought maybe you missed the post where I pointed out that you could buy one of these off the shelf right now for $85.

A collector willing to shell out a grand would know enough about Stanley planes to tell from the photos that the plane for sale in that listing was neither old nor rare. Sure, people collect all sorts of things that are of no particular value to others, and there is nothing wrong with that. But collectors don't pay top dollar for an item that can be purchased for a fraction of the price. There has to be some rarity involved. So I stand by my statement that the plane in the listing is not a collectible. Again, no offense was meant to you whatsoever.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Look again at that Lathe Wrench… It's a 1460 model!! (Says so right in the title) That baby is over 550 years old! So he's only asking a dollar a year for it.

Sheeesh! Some of you guys just dont know nothin' about antiques, do ya?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

WOW , 6 bidders and only $1020 to own that little gem ! LOL…thanks , Charlie : )


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Mark: Thanks for the reminder. I've been trying to make branding irons for toast-one with an image of Jesus, the other with an image of the Virgin Mary. When I get this thing set up, I'm going to crank out toast by the wheelbarrow load. Figure I've got my fortune made. If I can get off my duff. Or if I'm not struck by lightning first.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the seller must have gone to the PT Barnum school of selling. Overprice it and people will think it *HAS* to be something special.

"Special" as in short bus special. That is one horrific paint job on that thing.

Napaman, even fully and correctly restored it might be worth $60 - $80, maybe. The problem with Stanley #5's is that they are like bellybuttons, everyone and his dog has one. As it stands, with the crap ass paint job and the direct assault on your intelligence by the seller, I might be talked into spending $20 for it, including the shipping.

Really the only thing going for it is the box. If the seller was smart, he would sell the box and include the plane as a freebie.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

And I should have read the thread fully before opening my yap - I retract my "$60 - $80", more like *phhhhfffft!* A minty vintage pre-war Stanley could fetch halfway decent coin, but my WWII era user #5 was a measly $30 at a yard sale.

.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You guys are in luck. Its down to $900 now. There's only one, so hurry.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL, Don. I was just getting ready to post this "great" news, but you beat me to it!


----------

